# Hotel reccommendations, 4 nights in Toronto



## Jennie (Aug 3, 2009)

Our friends from New York City, a couple in their late 50's, are planning a trip by plane to Toronto, September 1-5 (4 nights). It will be their first time in Canada.

I don't suppose there is a timeshare in or near the city???

If not, can anyone reccommend a nice hotel that would be a good base from which to explore the city. They are willing to rent a car, if necessary, but are also fine with taking public transportation and taxicabs. Is it difficult to get to and from the airport without a car?

They are Yankee fans (sorry  ) and are looking forward to going to the game on Thursday. They are Italian background and have been told to make sure to have lunch or dinner in the Italian neighborhood. Any restaurant suggestions? 

There was a great Chinese buffet restaurant near a university when we were in a few Toronto years ago. Anyone know if it still exists-plus name or location?

Any other restaurant recommendations?

Any "must see or do" attractions or activities?

I really appreciate whatever advice you can offer.


----------



## Chrisky (Aug 3, 2009)

Jennie said:


> Our friends from New York City, a couple in their late 50's, are planning a trip by plane to Toronto, September 1-5 (4 nights). It will be their first time in Canada.
> 
> I don't suppose there is a timeshare in or near the city???
> 
> ...



Hi.  I'd recommend the Royal York Hotel.
http://www.fairmont.com/RoyalYork/
It is in the downtown area, across the street from the train station, with access to the subway system.  They might even be able to get some special room rates now. They have a rate with a coupon booklet for discounts to many attractions.  They wouldn't be far from the Chinatown area, Royal Ontario Museum that has an exhibit on to view The Dead Sea Scrolls.  
It's easy access from the airport.  Exiting the airport, they will find numerous limos or taxis to take them to the hotel.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 3, 2009)

Toronto is a fabulous city. Where your friends want to stay is a function of how much money they want to spend.  You may wish to check out the Hilton, Starwood, Marriott, and Hotel Intercontinental websites. There are numerous hotels including the airport, harbor, and York regions.  Your friends may participate in various hotel clubs as well which may influence the decision.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree that the Royal York Hotel is a great option. It is probably the most centrally located hotel. It is a five minute walk to the baseball game at the Rogers Centre. There is a bus that goes between the airport and the hotel at frequent intervals.
My daughter works at the hotel and is able to get a rate similar to the prepaid non refundable rate, depending on availability. If interested please email me at emairs@yahoo.com.


----------



## calgarygary (Aug 3, 2009)

Given that your friends want to attend one or more games, I would rule out staying near the airport - it is not at all convenient for that purpose.  There are several hotels with access to the subway system and as pianodinosaur mentioned, their loyalty programs might dictate which would be the best fit.  Their final day is the first day of the air show if they are interested in that type of event.  Also the CNE is going on during their stay.  Because of their timing, hotel accomodation may be at a premium.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Aug 3, 2009)

Try the One King West Hotel at Yonge/King St.  Reserve a superior suite.  You should get a good deal for 4 nights.


----------



## happymum (Aug 3, 2009)

I have been happy with all of my hotel stays in downtown Toronto booked using either Priceline or Hotwire. By using Betterbidding.com or biddingfortravel.com you can usually have a pretty good idea in advance what hotel you are going to get.


----------

